# Tik Tok



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A friend said to have a look and to be honest it's a very mixed bag but there is some good & funny stuff on there and if you have a short attention span then ideal.

Not sure if I can share clips on here so this is a trial to see if it works.


Nope, and can't delete this post either for some reason


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I dislike TilTok intensely. imho it's for mindless kids.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just joined after Rays comments. 

Does this link work?

https://v16-web.tiktok.com/video/to...4128fcb6bf2459&tk=7025120944667853830&vl=&vr=

EDIT: Yep. Just right click on any video, copy video address, paste on here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tik Tok is mostly like any other social media, except the content is random unless you go into settings, and yes kids use it a lot but there is some seriously funny stuff on there.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Just joined after Rays comments.
> 
> Does this link work?
> 
> ...


Not getting that option on my laptop


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats it.! Just another social media platform only it's owned and controlled by the Chinese.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know it's terrible Ray, our local takeaway is the same, we're being invaded by grains of rice and curry sauce.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting

Operating system	iOS, Android
Size	442.5 MB (iOS)[1]
88.0 MB (Android)[2]

Why is the apple version over 5 times larger.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not getting that option on my laptop


looks like you right clicked outside of the video area. You need to right click in the middle of the video. Least it works like that for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, odd, still not got that no matter where I click.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tiktok.com/@onthetoolstv/video/7005511133654191366?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm seems top work if I just grab the URL though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tiktok.com/@katmando0/video/7024860488932592901?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tiktok.com/@dailyfunny365/video/7000712079862680837?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

https://www.tiktok.com/@dorknowitzki/video/6998433776908979482?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

https://www.tiktok.com/@a_collectio...5126621990150?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

https://www.tiktok.com/@elvisroberts3/video/6991791337070791938?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tiktok.com/@lovemrsbrow...ce=email&_r=1&is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not going to bother watching those TikTok vids Kev. Many are already on Youtube and the rest are kids stuff.
Bi.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's fine Ray, at least I sort out the rubbish that no one would want their kids to see, but a bit of humour helps the day go by nicely.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Kev

That's more of my day I'll be wasting now









I prefer them to the longer videos tbh as, whilst I am usually interested in the titles, I don't want to watch anything much over 2-3 mins long.

Edited to add: I found that if I click on the video it goes to a bigger screen too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Goldfish media.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tiktok.com/@comedyclass...alf garnet football hooligans&t=1635760113266

https://www.tiktok.com/@morganagri/video/7020811277320621318?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

https://www.tiktok.com/@greatbritishmemes/video/7004055306904898821?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

https://www.tiktok.com/@lovemrsbrow...1371358645509?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

https://www.tiktok.com/@harpistkt/video/7021667823940275461?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tiktok.com/@callumbeatt...7455898750213?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

https://www.tiktok.com/@royalfamily...2834250222854?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

https://www.tiktok.com/@memes_and_scenes/video/7003321512161840390?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tiktok.com/@dontgobacon...4685936954629?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

https://www.tiktok.com/@justafatherof2/video/7002003370596633862?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

https://www.tiktok.com/@nadiajaftha/video/6997819850131328257?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> https://www.tiktok.com/@harpistkt/video/7021667823940275461?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


I'm a big fan of Mike Oldfield and we had a harpist play at our wedding...fortunately not this piece though!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tiktok.com/@d_a_z_c/video/7011817722245942533?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1

https://www.tiktok.com/@andyq9/video/7004959688869596421?is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought it was really good considering how much tackle he had on stage to produce more or less the same sound, and then it just repeated itself, a bit of a waste of talent and equipment I think, he could have lent Barry some.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Talent or equipment?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Definately.


----------

